
Productivity Techniques Every Founder Should Know - mwarcholinski
https://medium.com/@Brainhubeu/12-productivity-tools-every-entrepreneur-should-be-using-60b19c8df256#.62u8vlxpa
======
zzalpha
Of this list, delegating is hands down one of the most important, and also the
one where technology helps you the least.

Delegation does _not_ come naturally. It's certainly not automatic. It's a
conscious choice that many might, deep down, think of as failure ("I could do
this myself, I'll just stay extra late tonight!"). But a quarterback isn't
failing when they pass the ball to a receiver. It's actually the most
important part of their job.

So if you're a manager who doesn't habitually delegate, I urge you to fix
that. Now! It's better for you, by freeing you to focus on your most important
duties, and it's critical for helping folks in your organization develop, by
building skills, as well as trust and engagement.

